# 2014 Cruze P0299 Turbo replaced but ...



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BrownHP800 said:


> ...Anyway, for changing the turbo, I thought I read where they have to drain the oil to replace the turbo? If that is true, then they put the old oil back in. Or maybe it was the coolant they have to drain which would explain why it could have gotten an air pocket or whatever happened to it...


Assuming you're talking about the gas turbo (as opposed to the diesel). Not sure if it makes a difference regarding your question but they do have different turbos.

From what I've read here the gas turbo bearings are lubricated with engine oil and cooled by a line from the coolant system. I don't claim to be a mechanic but surely those lines would have to be disconnected in order to R&R the turbo which could introduce air in the line.


----------



## minnesotafats13 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have pulled my turbo multiple times. You have to drain the coolant. The oil return is gravity fed, so no need to drain the oil since the second you turn the car off it ends up in the oil pan. 

The process to refill the coolant is a "little" time consuming. I use the term loosely, because it is about 20-30 minutes and depending on the dealership they may not have taken the time to do it correctly. You fill it up, let it get up to operating temp, and then top off as necessary. I could see them filling it up and calling it a day. Then when you brought it back in they could have just filled it and not said anything. Of course this is all just speculation.


----------



## BrownHP800 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info. So far so good on it. No heating issues. It does run better with the new turbo thats for sure. I will probably replace the spark plugs shortly as well.


----------

